# Champions League 21-22 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2008)

Zenit Petersburg v Bate Borisov

21/10/2008 17:30 BST
  1.25 4.75 11.00 All Bets (28) 
Bayern Munchen v Fiorentina

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (28) 
FC Porto v Dynamo Kiev

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.55 3.50 6.00 All Bets (28) 
Fenerbahce v Arsenal

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (28) 
Juventus v Real Madrid

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (28) 
Manchester United v Celtic

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.25 4.60 12.00 All Bets (29) 
Steaua Bucuresti v Lyon

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (28) 
Villarreal v AaB

21/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.18 5.60 13.00 All Bets (29) 
Atl. Madrid v Liverpool

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.50 3.00 2.70 All Bets (28) 
Basel v Barcelona

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  6.50 3.90 1.45 All Bets (27) 
Bordeaux v CFR Cluj

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.727 3.25 4.60 All Bets (28) 
Chelsea v Roma

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (28) 
Inter v Anorthosis

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (28) 
PSV Eindhoven v Marseille

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.35 3.20 2.75 All Bets (26) 
Panathinaikos v Werder Bremen

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (28) 
Shakhtar Donetsk v Sporting CP

22/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (28)


----------

